# My 17 Week Old GSD



## maxjivi05 (Jan 6, 2013)

We picked him up a few hours away a couple weeks ago he is now 17 Weeks and very smart. He basically learned (sit, stay, leave it, come, lay, up, no) and a few other things within a couple days and re-enforce it everyday. He is teething and wants to chew chew chew...

Just wanting to show him off, we take him to a dog park which I'm not too happy with due to the # of bad owners taking aggressive dogs to which we leave soon as they show up but he gets to play with the non-aggressive ones for a while before we head out.

Here he is, he weights around 23 lbs and been feeding him Fromm which is suppose to be really good for him.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Super cute pup you have there. His coloration is very interesting. Sable I guess. Or maybe a fawn sable if there is such a thing. 

What is his name?


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

He's super cute! ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maxjivi05 (Jan 6, 2013)

His name is Bo. Yeah he is Sable I believe. Thank you!


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

He is very cute! I notice that his left paw (right in the pic) is bent under. My girl (who is now 6 months) lays like this ALL the time! It just does not look comfortable. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maxjivi05 (Jan 6, 2013)

enh811 said:


> He is very cute! I notice that his left paw (right in the pic) is bent under. My girl (who is now 6 months) lays like this ALL the time! It just does not look comfortable. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I don't understand why he does that but he does that a lot lol.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's adorable! I feed Fromm too. My dogs love it, LOL so does my 10 year old son when he's too lazy to leave the computer cave to get a snack. My sable girl had very coarse fur. After a while on Fromm, her fur became soft. My black female has an electric glow to her and the boy is just so fluffy soft.


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

maxjivi05 said:


> Yeah I don't understand why he does that but he does that a lot lol.



I'm thinking its a shepherd thing??? Idk? I've seen other pictures of other GSD laying like this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Also think it's a shepherd thing. Our shelter guy does that a lot. Apparently it weirds out my boyfriend, LOL! Cute dog by the way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

He is adorable  Keep him safe at the dog park.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

He's a handsome pup! And yes, Fromm is very good for him, whereas the park and aggressive dogs, not so much- enjoy him!!! Bob


----------



## maxjivi05 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here he is as of today. He is growing and I can't wait to see how he ends up looking!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cute. Starting to get his big boy coat. Fromm is a good food.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

He's so cute! Fromm puppy here. He does so well on it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maxjivi05 (Jan 6, 2013)

He has learned find it, up, speak, and heel fairly good at walking on the leash now. He's just so smart compared to so many previous dogs I've had.


----------



## maxjivi05 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bo - 19 Weeks Training: http://youtu.be/czFjREq7Dsw

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

